# Saw Costume a Hit!!



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a pic of my costume from Sat. night. I rode around outside and followed people around. Really freaked them out. hee hee It was great


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

That's WONDERFUL! OM Gosh! If you had spoke in that voice as well... I'd still be passed out.

_::: shudders :::_

Hate that guy.. creepy darn clown puppet thingy.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

That is very cool


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

eewww,thats how good it is...lol


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! How did you get a tricylce big enough for an adult?


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Rikki
I had a friend of mine make it for me......He used a unicycle for the front wheel. I don't think I'll be able to top this one. It sure was a lot of fun except for all the aches and pains the next day........I'm not a little girl anymore lol


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, YOU ROCK!! that is a friggin cool costume! Good job!!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Rikki said:


> Awesome! How did you get a tricylce big enough for an adult?


That was my first thought!? Man...how cool AND creepy! Pretty sweet that you have a friend talented enough to make an adult trike! I bet you freaked everyone out...I know it would me!


----------

